# cherche vrai tuto....



## Xman379 (25 Juin 2011)

bonjour,
j'ai un Apple TV 2 4.3 ( 8F305)  , et depuis 1 semaine j'essai de le jailbreaker mais impossible. j'ai essayez les log :  sn0wbreeze-v2.7.3; Seas0nPass-win et green poison RC6 et aucun résultat. j'ai aussi télécharger les firmwares adéquate mais rien.
avez-vous une petite idée?? ou un tuto avec les bons firmwares et les bon log....
merci d'avance.


----------



## tonkin68 (25 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

La seule difficulté est le passage en mode DFU. La méthode qui a marché pour moi est expliquée dans ce tuto.

http://www.iphonegen.fr/jailbreak-apple-tv-2-pwnagetool-article-4959-2.html


----------



## pepeye66 (25 Juin 2011)

@Xman379:
Dommage que ton titre ne soit pas plus précis ou explicite ....Bonjour les futures recherches ! :hein:


----------



## Xman379 (25 Juin 2011)

merci tonkin 68, mais je suis sur pc avec seven et non pas sur mac!!!!


----------



## alexalex1331 (31 Juillet 2011)

mais à quoi sert de jailbreak de l'apple tv ??


----------



## Rem64 (31 Juillet 2011)

A rajouter des applications qui peuvent gérer des fichiers média non gérés par itunes a augmenter la flexibilité de l'apple tv, a surfer sur internet, a ajouter un clavier bluetooth, a ajouter des ras, des médias center, a ajouter des services de streaming non référencés par apple et par conséquent plus attractifs en ce qui concerne le contenu. Bref la liste est longue!!!!

Les 2 applications qui sont emblématiques du jailbreak de l'apple tv sont xbmc et plex renseigne toi la dessus et tu comprendras les avantages du jailbreak!


----------

